# Richard Sibbes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Richard Sibbes, English Puritan (1577 - 1635) was a humble and faithful minister, commended by William Gouge, who wrote _The Bruised Reed_ and _The Soul's Conflict_, among other works:



> Works of Richard Sibbes
> 
> Contents
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2006)

I just picked up The Bruised Reed the other day. It came highly recommended. Have you read it yet?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, I second the recommendation and defer to Josh's review.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 11, 2006)

Sibbes is sorely neglected. 

His works are SOOOOOOO good.

Banner of Truth rereleased them again in an updated dust jacket.

I think they run something like $60.

Its worth every penny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Richard Sibbes, _The Bruised Reed_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 1_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 2_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 3_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 4_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 5_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 6_

_The Complete Works of Richard Sibbes, Vol. 7_


----------



## Ivan (Mar 11, 2007)

Mark Dever has written a book on Richard Sibbes.

It can be found here... http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Sibbes-Puritanism-Calvinism-Elizabethan/dp/0865546576/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7/002-0071214-0575249?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1173654981&sr=8-7


----------



## bookslover (Mar 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Richard Sibbes, _The Bruised Reed_



Once, when asked his name, he replied, "They call me _Mr._ Sibbes"...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Once, when asked his name, he replied, "They call me _Mr._ Sibbes"...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Richard Sibbes


----------

